# Ariens 30 efi backfiring and surging [UPDATED]



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi everyone, had this deluxe for about 2 years now, Started yesterday surging and losing power, Never had this problem before. I was just able to finish the driveway, we are in the middle of our first storm. I will go and check the connections to see if anything is loose. Not much else l can do ...


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Check the ECU for error codes (displayed as a series of LED flases on the module).


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

GeorgePowell said:


> Hi everyone, had this deluxe for about 2 years now, Started yesterday surging and losing power, Never had this problem before. I was just able to finish the driveway, we are in the middle of our first storm. I will go and check the connections to see if anything is loose. Not much else l can do ...


Battery is OK?


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Update, left it in the garage overnight and tried it on some drifts this morning. Started first pull and ran like a fine swiss watch. Near the end when it had some snow accumulation on the machine it backfired and lost rpm once but settled down. I checked the wiring last night and will dry it out out and put some dielectric grease on the visible connections. I should not have to do this but will see if this is the problem. I really want to like this machine. It is powerful, quiet, and takes on anything l have thrown at it , even the worst slush that would have blocked my JD 928e in a second! It has taken on drifts as high as the roof of my wifes Elantra without a hiccup...
I will certainly have a few more storms to deal with up here in Quebec ( one coming up wednesday ) so l can see the how it runs . I assume you check the codes looking at the ECU under the dash while the machine is running ? (first time with an efi )
I am still within the warranty limit ( ends middle of March)


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Ps ....battery seems fine , turn the switch on and hear the normal whining and clicks


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgePowell said:


> we are in the middle of our first storm.


It has sat for a while?

Wires maybe, but unless things underneath got soaked/beat-up/chewed somehow, just re-seating them should give a clue wiring or not...........

Sounds tho a bit like a fuel related issue, first I'd dump out the old fuel and add fresh. Second, that throttle body injector has such a tiny tiny orifice, I can't believe just because the machine is EFi, they are somehow impervious to gumming/deposits etc, if fresh fuel didn't help, maybe try a cap full of seafoam/gumout, if the injector is dirty/gummed, this might help or at least point to a new direction with little cost/effort trying to eliminate one cause over another.

BTW, mine (EFI) will backfire sometimes if coming down from full speed'ish down to idle if I turn the speed dial down quickly.......Excess fuel I assume


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

deleted


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Went out this morning after putting some grease on the connections and everything seems ok. I will wait until it dries out completely and check the connections again , maybe disconnect and reconnect to be sure. I looked at the ecu lights and when l first started it in the garage this morning, the brightest one , green l guess was continuously flashing. When l finished it was flashing steady but the red one occasionally was flashing too. Being color blind (pastel colors ) it presents a challenge. Even the charger has to be verified by my wife when it turns green


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Sam Am I said:


> It has sat for a while?
> 
> Wires maybe, but unless things underneath got soaked/beat-up/chewed somehow, just re-seating them should give a clue wiring or not...........
> 
> ...


No, l have used it a few times but i will get some seafoam. i usually use this is all my motors ....works great. i also spray a burst or 2 of carburetor cleaner directly into my tanks.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

GeorgePowell said:


> ...put some dielectric grease on the visible connections.


^^^^^^

This is a great plan.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

The only beef I have with that is dielectric grease is just that, a dielectric.
It's literally an insulator. It's used to protect connections and keep moisture out but should never get in between the conductors and certainly does not improve connections.

*It's great stuff when used correctly*, and terrible when used incorrectly.

Applying it after damage and corrosion are done is useless and could only makes things worse if anything at all.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> The only beef I have with that is dielectric grease is just that, a dielectric.
> It's literally an insulator. It's used to protect connections and keep moisture out but should never get in between the conductors and certainly does not improve connections.
> 
> *It's great stuff when used correctly*, and terrible when used incorrectly.
> ...


Totally agree.......... When coated with dielectric grease shinny new contacts will displace the grease as they mate with each other and because they are new contacts, their smooth un-pitted/corroded surfaces combined with their interference fit(tight new fit) assures the grease is displaced well to the out perimeters and ISN"T between the conductors...........

Adding after damage/age etc, etc could be a crap shoot, perhaps best practice with aged connectors(contacts) is to not necessarily apply/get it directally on the conductors per-se, BUT just try to keep it on the connectors mating body/orings etc and make more or less a "outer" seal to assist in keeping out the elements from the "inner" conductors.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> The only beef I have with that is dielectric grease is just that, a dielectric.
> It's literally an insulator. It's used to protect connections and keep moisture out but should never get in between the conductors and certainly does not improve connections.
> 
> *It's great stuff when used correctly*, and terrible when used incorrectly.
> ...


I've got working experience in two extreme applications: Garbage trucks and food processing equipment. I can tell you without a doubt a liberal coating of dielectric grease extends the life of connections, including the terminal pins, *when new or undamaged of course*. The only reservation is certain sealed connections like Deutsch connectors recommend against it.

-Garbage trucks are constantly exposed nasty corrosive liquid spray.
-Food processing equipment gets high pressure washdown with less nasty but still corrosive liquid spray chemicals.

In both cases connections last many times longer with dielectric grease applied. The theory here is it keeps the nasty chemicals from contacting and corroding the actual connections. It takes up the spaces where the unwanted liquid would enter and contact the contacts.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

ChrisJ said:


> The only beef I have with that is dielectric grease is just that, a dielectric.
> It's literally an insulator. It's used to protect connections and keep moisture out but should never get in between the conductors and certainly does not improve connections.
> 
> *It's great stuff when used correctly*, and terrible when used incorrectly.
> ...


agree , l apply it outside around the wires, never inside . I even applied it sometimes to inside the sparkplug boot (older chrysler cars )


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

I want to start off by thanking everyone for their input, amazing site. I do not have half the experience of many people hear. l stick with the small maintenance , oil, grease, oil changes etc..it has kept my 17 year old JD928 running great. 
Tried it again and it seems to be running ok but we have more snow and high winds coming wednesday so it will get tested more thoroughly. Just got back from the dealer (pickup up drift cutters) and he said it might be just a minor misfire but insisted l bring it in if the problem persists...still under warranty until March.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

One mistake inn my title ...it would backfire and start to die... not surge.
my bad


----------



## Six Pack (Jan 29, 2021)

GeorgePowell said:


> Went out this morning after putting some grease on the connections and everything seems ok. I will wait until it dries out completely and check the connections again , maybe disconnect and reconnect to be sure. I looked at the ecu lights and when l first started it in the garage this morning, the brightest one , green l guess was continuously flashing. When l finished it was flashing steady *but the red one occasionally was flashing too*. Being color blind (pastel colors ) it presents a challenge. Even the charger has to be verified by my wife when it turns green


A blinking green light is good news, but a blinking red light indicates an issue. The red light will illuminate continuously when the the fuel pump is pressurizing the system (normal), but if it's flashing there's a problem...

If you can count the red flashes, you can probably diagnose the issue:


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Six Pack said:


> A blinking green light is good news, but a blinking red light indicates an issue. The red light will illuminate continuously when the the fuel pump is pressurizing the system (normal), but if it's flashing there's a problem...
> 
> If you can count the red flashes, you can probably diagnose the issue:
> 
> ...


Tried it out yesterday with about 3-4 inches of snow. Worked well, running smooth. Only near the end with the machine full of snow from wind blowing back did it hiccup once ... Pretty sure l will have a few more storms in the future to try it out. I did check the cpu again, only one light, yellow, continuously flashing


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

GeorgePowell said:


> Tried it out yesterday with about 3-4 inches of snow. Worked well, running smooth. Only near the end with the machine full of snow from wind blowing back did it hiccup once ... Pretty sure l will have a few more storms in the future to try it out. I did check the cpu again, only one light, yellow, continuously flashing


Could it be water/humidity in the fuel?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

My guess would be intermittent tach signal due to a wet/loose connector. I don't have the doc handy at the moment, but I seem to recall this from the service docs . . .


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

tadawson said:


> My guess would be intermittent tach signal due to a wet/loose connector. I don't have the doc handy at the moment, but I seem to recall this from the service docs . . .


The typical problems are 
condensation / spark plug and carb. No carb here but the two others would be my focus. No one agree?


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Are you using ethanol free gas? Is the battery charged?


----------



## Cyx (12 mo ago)

If it does it only when it is hot, maybe the exhaust valve is is too tight and needs lash adjusting to spec.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Could it be water/humidity in the fuel?


Fuel is fresh . It seems to be working well , do not think that was the problem . Hoping for a few more storms to really test it.I will take a closer look at the wires but water should not affect it. I live in the country with wide open fields and we get lots of hard compacted snow. Once it was up to the top of my wifes Elantra roof. Even the EOD piles are 2-3 feet regularly ....The ariens walks through it all.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

GeorgePowell said:


> Fuel is fresh . It seems to be working well , do not think that was the problem . Hoping for a few more storms to really test it.I will take a closer look at the wires but water should not affect it. I live in the country with wide open fields and we get lots of hard compacted snow. Once it was up to the top of my wifes Elantra roof. Even the EOD piles are 2-3 feet regularly ....The ariens walks through it all.


Hi,

Even if fuel is fresh climate can cause condensation. Changing a plug is also a very easy thing to do, just in case.... Good to hear the Ariens rule the snow!  👊


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Update ,blower starts great , then after a few minutes small backfires (a little dark smoke come out the exhaust) wants to die and then runs a bit and repeats over and over. Gas is fresh , new spark plug and battery charged . Will bring to dealer because it is still under warranty.....will let you know what the problem is,


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

GeorgePowell said:


> Update ,*blower starts great , then after a few minutes small backfires* (a little dark smoke come out the exhaust) wants to die and then runs a bit and repeats over and over. Gas is fresh , new spark plug and battery charged . Will bring to dealer because it is still under warranty.....will let you know what the problem is,



I know absolutely nothing about small engine EFI BUT
That sounds an awful lot like (Start engine go extra rich to start (choke) and after set time go to normal mode). Like it's an intentional timer setup, but something's wrong so when it goes lean it's too lean.

Does it do the same if you shut it off and restart immediately?


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Brought it to the dealer today. Hope it is something simple like a bad connection , I really want to like this machine , powerful and quiet...
will keep everyone updated


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Brought me 30 efi to the dealer last monday due to backfires and dropping speed . He called today to say it was a fuel pump or ecu issue and would try to pass it on warranty ( 3 year warranty finishes 19 of march 2022).. The next great news is the part(s) are backorder in the States and Canada and he might get them by June ..wowwww !!! Guess there will be no snow up here from now until summer (fat chance, we get some whoppers up here ) grrr. Once it is fixed l will try to negotiate an exchange for a smaller model with a carb.
Luckily l kept my 17 year old jd 928e. It is leaking gas but l will be receiving the gaskets this week to repair,,,,if not l will slap on a new one.
Very disappointed ...


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Fuel pump or ECU, great. Sounds like they just wanna throw parts at it.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Two threads one problem: Merged. 🍻

Thanks Len.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

uh huh.....another example of EFI *SUPERIORITY*.....NOT

best of luck with it.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

harry398 said:


> uh huh.....another example of EFI *SUPERIORITY*.....NOT
> 
> best of luck with it.


Yeah but it gets rid of the 200 rpm governor droop so it won't mess up your clocks.......

There's a good joke there. I promise.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

lol, i got a smile out of that. thanks.

in the late 80's....I had just bought my first New mustang. 1987 mustang gt. it was efi. rated 225hp
had a few friends with the 1985 carbed mustang. rated 205hp
at the drag strip, cars ran about the same 14.0--14.3 in the 1/4 mile with good drivers. everyone thought initially the efi would be faster. it wasnt.

the efi cars - driveability slightly better...better fuel economy...but performance wasnt superior. matter of fact, the carbed cars ran up their rpm a little more than we could...and thus made a bit more power....later on I learned more about fuel distribution in manifolds and generally the carb would atomize the fuel into the air better upstream. In theory, the injection is better. In ultra high horsepower engines today, its very much true (im talking 2000hp turbo engines and prostock -comp engines) detailed fine tuning of the fuel curve and timing curve.... I got away from injection in 90, and always ran a holley. simple, cheap effective. today Holley offers a fuel injection set up thats programable. ill never own one...

at this stage in the game for me...its about utility/dollar...and ease of repair/service.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

harry398 said:


> uh huh.....another example of EFI *SUPERIORITY*.....NOT
> 
> best of luck with it.


I feel bad for you, because I know Ariens really upsells EFI, and the dealers do as well. They have to meet emission standards, and EFI will do then when needed, I get where there headed. I bought a24” Platinum SHO in 2019, and had to wait to get a carbureted one. My thought process was if something goes wrong with a carbed model I can fix it, if something goes wrong with EFI, I can’t diagnose and fix it. Getting the parts if needed was going to be no problem….until something called COVID-19 came along. I think your plan on doing what you need to to get a carbed model is a sound one!


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

harry398 said:


> lol, i got a smile out of that. thanks.
> 
> in the late 80's....I had just bought my first New mustang. 1987 mustang gt. it was efi. rated 225hp
> had a few friends with the 1985 carbed mustang. rated 205hp
> ...


I have read/heard the same thing about carbs being preferred on “single purpose” high HP engines. Also that the Venturi effect also cools the intake air for a small power boost compared to FI.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

jherbicide said:


> I have read/heard the same thing about carbs being preferred on “single purpose” high HP engines. Also that the Venturi effect also cools the intake air for a small power boost compared to FI.


I would assume direct injection would provide more cooling benefit in the right areas than a carb.
But.... as I think I've said before, I personally never noticed a difference in power or performance between any EFI and a properly setup carburetor. 

In fact, on cars and trucks I've noticed the complete opposite in regards to responsiveness, but I'm almost positive it's due to intentional programming to lower emissions (delayed response, slow drop down to idle etc). My Quadrajet that I setup was far more responsive than any EFI I've had but I've also never used any custom tunes in cars.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Direct injection has other advantages, but not on atomization

In the end, snowblowers are not in need of high tech. They need maintence,reliabilty, and reasonable cost


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

harry398 said:


> Direct injection has other advantages, but not on atomization
> 
> In the end, snowblowers are not in need of high tech. They need maintence,reliabilty, and reasonable cost


You don't have to convince me of that.
Cars, trucks etc emissions is actually a big deal.

But small engines on snowblowers etc? It's now jumped the shark.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

jherbicide said:


> I have read/heard the same thing about carbs being preferred on “single purpose” high HP engines. Also that the Venturi effect also cools the intake air for a small power boost compared to FI.


I did not know that….thanks jherbicide for the interesting point.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Two threads one problem: Merged. 🍻
> 
> Thanks Len.


sorry for the double thread , just wanted you all to get an update ASAP. Bit of a newbie at this haha.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Smokie1 said:


> I feel bad for you, because I know Ariens really upsells EFI, and the dealers do as well. They have to meet emission standards, and EFI will do then when needed, I get where there headed. I bought a24” Platinum SHO in 2019, and had to wait to get a carbureted one. My thought process was if something goes wrong with a carbed model I can fix it, if something goes wrong with EFI, I can’t diagnose and fix it. Getting the parts if needed was going to be no problem….until something called COVID-19 came along. I think your plan on doing what you need to to get a carbed model is a sound one!


agree, l would like to negotiate for an exchange for a carburated model , even the 30 regular model or 24 SHO would be fine ...


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

GeorgePowell said:


> sorry for the double thread , just wanted you all to get an update ASAP. Bit of a newbie at this haha.


No Problemo. 😎


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

UPDATE: Just went to the dealer and it has been fixed, Ariens is not honoring the guaranty and they want me to pay over $300 because it is a carburetor (injector or fuel) problem. Even the dealer is surprised because it mentions no where in the literature that there is a limitation on this part..should be 3 years. They are going to call ariens to try and sort this out. This just seems to be a sneaky way to cover their butt because this is the weakest part of the machine so they slipped in this limitation. I have many small motors , always use treated gas. I have never even turned off the gas valve on my jd 928 in 16 years and it has always started !! ( 30 delux has no turn off valve). I cannot brag about owning an Ariens if this is going to cost me $$$ every 2 or 3 years  . I live in the country and do my own driveway (about 3 car lengths long and 2 1/2 cars wide) . At 67 years old l cannot use a shovel...open farmland, wind driven compacted cement,,not fun...


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

What part was defective and what caused it to fail?
My 4 year old Deluxe 28SHO has a fuel shut off. 
Is Ariens not including fuel shut off valves on just the EFI models now or on all their engines? Dumb move, if after having them for 60 years, they now decide to not include them, especially with todays ethanol fuel problems.
In the owners manual, Ariens does recommend completely draining the fuel system, if storing the machine for more than 3 months. Although in this case it may not have prevented your issue.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Ziggy65 said:


> What part was defective and what caused it to fail?
> My 4 year old Deluxe 28SHO has a fuel shut off.
> Is Ariens not including fuel shut off valves on just the EFI models now or on all their engines? Dumb move, if after having them for 60 years, they now decide to not include them, especially with todays ethanol fuel problems.
> In the owners manual, Ariens does recommend completely draining the fuel system, if storing the machine for more than 3 months. Although in this case it may not have prevented your issue.


What are you going to use a fuel shutoff for with fuel injection?


----------



## casinoclown (Oct 6, 2020)

Did not look at the bill...left it there because the rep said she would call ariens because even she checked and this should be guaranteed ans she would call me back with news. She mentioned carburator but l knew she was was referring to the fuel system...l was a little upset. Very dissatisfied. I will be more specific when l pik it up....


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

casinoclown said:


> Did not look at the bill...left it there because the rep said she would call ariens because even she checked and this should be guaranteed ans she would call me back with news. She mentioned carburator but l knew she was was referring to the fuel system...l was a little upset. Very dissatisfied. I will be more specific when l pik it up....



I don't blame you.
I'm not impressed with Ariens and how they seem to treat customers anymore.

I'm hoping it changes but I have a feeling its just going to get worse.


----------



## casinoclown (Oct 6, 2020)

ChrisJ said:


> I don't blame you.
> I'm not impressed with Ariens and how they seem to treat customers anymore.
> 
> I'm hoping it changes but I have a feeling its just going to get worse.


Cross my fingers and hope you're wrong ha.
The over 2 years it worked was amazing, autostear, bigger chute, throttle control ( put a garden hose washer under the dial for more tension), super easy starting ....something not normal when even the local dealer does not understand WY it's not guaranteed.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> I don't blame you.
> I'm not impressed with Ariens and how they seem to treat customers anymore.
> 
> I'm hoping it changes but I have a feeling its just going to get worse.


ariens have treated me top notch
3 years ago i called in to get the reflector for the light there was one it still blinded me iam tall i asked for another she told me iam not original owner she sent me on fedex for zip
just 2 months ago i found a thread about the gas caps not venting on the 414 ive been fighting that also thought it was a dity carb from prior dope owner
it didnt do it all the time very strange they have and updated cap for the blower i tell her
she looks it up says yes they do but you are not the original owner
i tell her prolly why the prior original owner sold it ive been fighting it for 3 yrs including buying a new carb
she sent out a new cap for free showed up in 3days
ariens best customer support ive had to use bar none
dealers no better then big box stores imo


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1132le said:


> ariens have treated me top notch
> 3 years ago i called in to get the reflector for the light there was one it still blinded me iam tall i asked for another she told me iam not original owner she sent me on fedex for zip
> just 2 months ago i found a thread about the gas caps not venting on the 414 ive been fighting that also thought it was a dity carb from prior dope owner
> it didnt do it all the time very strange they have and updated cap for the blower i tell her
> ...




It seemed like you had to do a bit of arguing with them over a very simple and cheap problem. No?

I get far better support on the machines where I work than I seem to from most consumer companies. It's not even remotely the same unfortunately.
I was just on the phone with Southwestern Industries and their support is phenomenal. They will help you any way they can even on a 20 year old machine that you didn't buy.


*That being said, to be fair I haven't bought a new machine from Ariens.*


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

1132le said:


> ariens have treated me top notch
> 3 years ago i called in to get the reflector for the light there was one it still blinded me iam tall i asked for another she told me iam not original owner she sent me on fedex for zip
> just 2 months ago i found a thread about the gas caps not venting on the 414 ive been fighting that also thought it was a dity carb from prior dope owner
> it didnt do it all the time very strange they have and updated cap for the blower i tell her
> ...


they denied me on a leaky gas cap.
I did not buy it new.
ok...ill just fill it 7/8 full..or 3/4.....

I cant complain....will see next year how the SHO performs. 2 storms this year. 1 good one. 

shopping season out there😀😀😀😀


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> It seemed like you had to do a bit of arguing with them over a very simple and cheap problem. No?
> 
> I get far better support on the machines where I work than I seem to from most consumer companies. It's not even remotely the same unfortunately.
> I was just on the phone with Southwestern Industries and their support is phenomenal. They will help you any way they can even on a 20 year old machine that you didn't buy.
> ...


most companies if you are not the original owner never mind i bought it used they owed me nothing
the reflector had already been added by the original owner t showed on the serial number
to get both things shipped to me free atleast 25 bucks out of there pocket is stepping up imo
want me to call and get you a cap? 
call again mention mary lyn name and this site you will get a cap


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1132le said:


> most companies if you are not the original owner never mind i bought it used they owed me nothing
> the reflector had already been added by the original owner t showed on the serial number
> to get both things shipped to me free atleast 25 bucks out of there pocket is stepping up imo
> want me to call and get you a cap?
> call again mention mary lyn name and this site you will get a cap


I can agree with that, they owe me nothing. That's true.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

I literally live 1 mile down the road from my local dealer. But I won't even go there anymore. They will order you a new snowblower. But because we live in farm country & they also sell big green farm machinery, it seems that they don't even want to be bothered working on snowblowers. I told them I bought because they are a dealer and local and not a big box store. So now I drive 35 minutes to get to another dealership that also sells big green farm equipment but treats their customers with respect and does work on what they sell. People make all the difference.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

ANOTHER UPDATE : Just got off the phone with the dealer and Ariens absolutely refuses to honor the guaranty. The dealer went to bat for me but struck out. Now they say it will cost in the vicinity of $280.00 for the repair ( have not seen the bill yet but they said something to do with the fuel injection/carburetor, 230$ ) ..and to add to insult the repair is guaranteed 30 days. I immediately laughed and asked if it was a joke !! I told them that if l get it today , the guaranty expires 12 August...REALLY !!?? I asked if l could exchange for a little smaller carburetor model (27 inch) ... l am waiting for a reply from someone higher up on the ladder ....so far my opinion is STAY AWAY from efi Ariens !!!


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

GeorgePowell said:


> ANOTHER UPDATE : Just got off the phone with the dealer and Ariens absolutely refuses to honor the guaranty. The dealer went to bat for me but struck out. Now they say it will cost in the vicinity of $280.00 for the repair ( have not seen the bill yet but they said something to do with the fuel injection/carburetor, 230$ ) ..and to add to insult the repair is guaranteed 30 days. I immediately laughed and asked if it was a joke !! I told them that if l get it today , the guaranty expires 12 August...REALLY !!?? I asked if l could exchange for a little smaller carburetor model (27 inch) ... l am waiting for a reply from someone higher up on the ladder ....so far my opinion is STAY AWAY from efi Ariens !!!


The thing is the same dealer and the same company and the ones you deal with for carbureted Ariens so why only EFI?

To me it seems like them not standing behind their product is the issue here just as much as the product. No?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes true absolutely. Just not as much a stick in the back when you can fix it yourself


----------



## davepb (Mar 13, 2021)

The throttle body part #23501 is available for $50.27 online. Do it yourself.
Dave


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

May be the best option. But the point was that Ariens...


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Tony-chicago said:


> May be the best option. But the point was that Ariens...


Arien's prices with Predator support?


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Final update ( l hope). Got a call from the dealer The saleswomen convinced the owner to buy back the 30 efi . i will fork out 500$ for a brand new deluxe sho 28 (* 921048 model). l will be pickng it up on monday, carburated model. I am just happy not to to deal with computers , batteries, injectors etc...Now l will be checking reviews on this model 
Thanks to everyone for their advice and help. This is truely a great place for info... even got great advice for my JD 928E..


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Glad you were able to work a resolution out with the dealer that you are satisfied with.

I think you will be very happy with the Deluxe 28 SHO, IMHO one of the best bang for your buck machines on the market.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> Glad you were able to work a resolution out with the dealer that you are satisfied with.
> 
> I think you will be very happy with the Deluxe 28 SHO, IMHO one of the best bang for your buck machines on the market.


think l will be satisfied if only for the peace of mind ...thanks


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

GeorgePowell said:


> think l will be satisfied if only for the peace of mind ...thanks


so, was it the fuel pump, or ecu? Or both? Did Ariens look after you? I.e no charge for the repair bill? They just took EFI machine on trade + 500?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Nan_wpg said:


> so, was it the fuel pump, or ecu? Or both? Did Ariens look after you? I.e no charge for the repair bill? They just took EFI machine on trade + 500?


Based on what I know of the system, my bet would be that he was losing the tach signal, but it's been a while since I read this thread.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tadawson said:


> Based on what I know of the system, my bet would be that he was losing the tach signal, but it's been a while since I read this thread.


so, to dumb that down for a guy like me, what would need,replacing?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Nan_wpg said:


> so, to dumb that down for a guy like me, what would need,replacing?


I'd check stator wiring first to make certain that a connector was not loose or bad, and barring that, meter or scope the tach signal at the ECU. If it was solid, I'd suspect the ECU . . . (and I think this was the suggestion from the manual as well . . .)


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

tadawson said:


> Based on what I know of the system, my bet would be that he was losing the tach signal, but it's been a while since I read this thread.


Sorry for the lack of an update but since l made a deal to trade in my deluxe 30 efi for a Deluxe SHO 28( NOT EFI) l have only been to the dealer to pick up my poly skids, drift cutters and a weight bar l made so l could transfer them to my new machine . When l go back to sign the papers for the new machine ( and fork over 500$) l will see what the exact repair was done on the other machine .It seems l will be responsible for a part of the repair cost since it is not covered by warranty. If it was the ECU , that would probably be covered but they specifically mentioned a fuel problem so l imagine it is the fuel pump. As l mentioned before , both me and the dealer saw nowhere in the written guaranty that this specific part was not covered but *Ariens has refused to cover it*. I have somewhere that the pump has a tendency to stick and some people have used a slightly bigger battery to start it moving..I think that the engineers should have had an extra coffee around the design table and put in a larger 12 volt battery , similar to small hand tool, you could clip into a weatherproof holder installed between the bars under the ariens nameplate,,easier to take out and recharge.
I will update as soon as l sign for my new *baby* . As you can see with the temperature there is no rush hahaha, the warranty starts as soon as l pick it up...


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Boycott


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Tony-chicago said:


> Boycott


yup. I may just hold off Until George let’s us know. This is supposedly a family company,with values, and all that.
a warranty is a warranty. He did say “part” of the repair is on him. Maybe In the fine print it’s parts only? Not labor?

Waiting until I hear what the actual repair was, and why no warranty? It’s possible Ariens may lose a customer.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Just got home with my new Deluxe SHO 28 !! First of all, the problem with the 30 efi. I looked at the bill and it said the *carburetor assembly unit *was changed (strange it is an EFI), the price was around $200. Now the good news...the dealer absorbed the cost and knocked off another $100 for the exchange,,,wow, honestly this was one of my better if not the best experience l have had with a dealer. ( Thomas Location) Nancy and other employees were polite and very professional. I was introduced to the mechanic who was finishing up the assembly and he explained the starting procedure and best way to store it, then he started it up and loaded it on my trailer...purred like a kitten.. As for EFI l can not recommend it because at this point in time it seems a little fragile and obviously more difficult to repair for a newbie mechanic


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Quick thank you to all the members who chipped in with their advice/comments....amazing group !!!!!
Ps: could someone find in the ariens guaranty where it says this part is not covered ????


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Nan_wpg said:


> so, was it the fuel pump, or ecu? Or both? Did Ariens look after you? I.e no charge for the repair bill? They just took EFI machine on trade + 500?


no charge for repair and dropped another 100 ...$400 for the exchange...l am satisfied, the dealer did good !!!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You will love the performance of the 28 SHO.
Glad the dealer treated you fair on the exchange and that you are satisfied when all is said and done.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Glad you got the Blower you wanted.
repair is weird though. Be nice to know what actually failed. I think it was covered by warranty. I looked and none of the EFI parts are excluded.
of course the usual bad,fuel,related, and storage caveats.



https://www.ariens.com/getattachment/2bf92971-bf3b-4d8b-9969-b5e135eaa151/05299800i_ar_en-product-warranty.pdf?lang=en-US


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Noticed the same defect after a quick look, oil drain pipe finishes flush with the body, no place to put a wrench to hold the pipe so it will not turn when taking off the drain cap. My God, what would it cost them to make the tube an inch longer. Really messes up the pipe with vice gripes


Nan_wpg said:


> Glad you got the Blower you wanted.
> repair is weird though. Be nice to know what actually failed. I think it was covered by warranty. I looked and none of the EFI parts are excluded.
> of course the usual bad,fuel,related, and storage caveats.
> 
> ...


Dealership l came to same conclusion but in the end it was Ariens that did not want to guaranty the part. It was my dealer that absorbed the cost...


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

GeorgePowell said:


> Noticed the same defect after a quick look, oil drain pipe finishes flush with the body, no place to put a wrench to hold the pipe so it will not turn when taking off the drain cap. My God, what would it cost them to make the tube an inch longer. Really messes up the pipe with vice gripes
> 
> Dealership l came to same conclusion but in the end it was Ariens that did not want to guaranty the part. It was my dealer that absorbed the cost...


i would push back on that one. Ariens needs to explain why they are dishonest.


----------



## gpmccull (18 d ago)

GeorgePowell said:


> Hi everyone, had this deluxe for about 2 years now, Started yesterday surging and losing power, Never had this problem before. I was just able to finish the driveway, we are in the middle of our first storm. I will go and check the connections to see if anything is loose. Not much else l can do ...


Had the same issue. Ran great until it didn't. Shop replaced fuel filter, though I assumed that wasn't it. Issue came back. After some fiddling I found a poor connection to the ECU. I used 2 zip ties on the wiring harness to get connector pressure in the right direction and now it works fine. Now need to determine whether it's the harness or ECU. Of course it quit in November and this week, both times in the midst of muliple feet of Lake Effect snow east of Lake Ontario.


----------

